# Need to have a moan



## Gillsb (Apr 10, 2010)

Haven't been on for a while, I guess things were just ticking along reasonably ok. M's diabetes has been challenging this past 6 months or so, but aged 15, and with all that it brings we were just trying to do our best.  Unexplained highs and lows at the moment are quite normal so getting insulin to food right is a battle.  

We had very little contact with DN until a few months ago when I chased them up and we agreed it was time for M to see her occasionally on her own just to chat through the challenges of being a teenager with diabetes.  First meeting went really well but 2nd one yesterday not so good.  She came home very down having felt she had been told off.  Apparently she needs to "guess better".  She has a healthy diet and chooses not to eat crisps.  Her normal packed lunch being a sandwich, yogurt and fruit.  "aren't we the goody two shoes being the reply".  

The comments go on and I am really fed up, we know things need to get better but we are trying and positive suggestions are always received gratefully, I just wish they would leave the pointless ones out.  

Hoping she wakes up a little more positive today.  This phase is tough for her as she does try so hard to get things right.  

Moan over.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Moddey (Apr 10, 2010)

To be honest, the DN sounds like an idiot for making M feel like that. You don't make a child (which a teenager still is), or anyone, for that matter, feel bad for their attempts to control diabetes. I'm so sorry to hear of her experiences, hope she can forget about the stupid comments. New suggestions, encouraging comments, that's what she needs. Not patronizing and ridiculing staments.
If your message made me this mad, I can just imagine how you must be feeling


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2010)

Moddey said:


> To be honest, the DN sounds like an idiot for making M feel like that. You don't make a child (which a teenager still is), or anyone, for that matter, feel bad for their attempts to control diabetes.



I totally agree!  If our DSN spoke to either of my diabetic two that way, I would be horrified!

(((Hugs))) to M, who sounds like a very sensible teenager.

Kei
xx


----------



## Gillsb (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for that.  As expected not too positive this morning but outburst over (probably needed) she seems much happier.  Certainly wont be letting her go alone again.  Thought I was doing the right thing arranging these meetings as good for her to be able to talk about how she is feeling to someone other than me.  Friends and family are great but DN should have more knowledge and understanding.  

Main thing we are struggling with at the moment is her levels around lunch time meal.  If we get them right she is having to eat several times in the afternoon to keep them up before her evening meal.  Being a typical teenage girl of 15 she is determined not to put on weight.  If anyone has any suggestions I would be very grateful.


----------



## Monica (Apr 10, 2010)

Gillsb said:


> Haven't been on for a while, I guess things were just ticking along reasonably ok. M's diabetes has been challenging this past 6 months or so, but aged 15, and with all that it brings we were just trying to do our best.  Unexplained highs and lows at the moment are quite normal so getting insulin to food right is a battle.
> 
> We had very little contact with DN until a few months ago when I chased them up and we agreed it was time for M to see her occasionally on her own just to chat through the challenges of being a teenager with diabetes.  First meeting went really well but 2nd one yesterday not so good.  She came home very down having felt she had been told off.  Apparently she needs to "guess better".  She has a healthy diet and chooses not to eat crisps.  Her normal packed lunch being a sandwich, yogurt and fruit.  "aren't we the goody two shoes being the reply".
> 
> ...



Grrrrr. That made me sooo mad. I wish my daughter was a " goody two shoes". There's nothing wrong with wanting to be healthy. Your daughter should have been praised for eating healthily. Not many teenager do that. You can tell her from me: well done for having such a healthy lunch.
 As for guessing better - what a stupid comment.

What regime is your daughter on? If she's on MDI, why not reduce her lunch insulin a little so she won't have to eat an afternoon snack. C is on 2 different ratios for her meals. 2:1 breakfast and 1 1/2 :1 for lunch and dinner/tea. Good luck


----------



## Gillsb (Apr 11, 2010)

Monica said:


> Grrrrr. That made me sooo mad. I wish my daughter was a " goody two shoes". There's nothing wrong with wanting to be healthy. Your daughter should have been praised for eating healthily. Not many teenager do that. You can tell her from me: well done for having such a healthy lunch.
> As for guessing better - what a stupid comment.
> 
> What regime is your daughter on? If she's on MDI, why not reduce her lunch insulin a little so she won't have to eat an afternoon snack. C is on 2 different ratios for her meals. 2:1 breakfast and 1 1/2 :1 for lunch and dinner/tea. Good luck



She is on MDI.  Think thats what they are moaning about.  She was staying a bit high after lunch to avoid the hypos and I know thats probably not the answer but in a way can understand why she was doing it.  We have had a much better day today (no hypos) and good levels although if anything a bit too low but hey tomorrow is another day and we will try again.  Did convince her to have a small snack mid morning and mid afternoon and it seems to have helped.


----------



## Akasha (Apr 12, 2010)

Did your hospital not offer your daughter counciling? As far as im aware they are supposed to offer it to anyone under the age of i think its 16 (could be 18), who is diagnosed diabetic! 
Plus dont forget, she is a teenager! hormones and diabetes dont mix all to well! DSN never seem to remember that...


----------



## Monica (Apr 12, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Did your hospital not offer your daughter counciling? As far as im aware they are supposed to offer it to anyone under the age of i think its 16 (could be 18), who is diagnosed diabetic!
> Plus dont forget, she is a teenager! hormones and diabetes dont mix all to well! DSN never seem to remember that...



Counselling is down to PCT. In our aerea, Hull and East Yorkshire, the Hull children can get counselling, but the East Yorkshire children can't! My daughter was half way through counselling when the East Yorkshire PCT decided to stop funding it.


----------

